# WashFest-Washer Tournament and Music Festival



## fishslayer453 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Snowdrop Foundation* is dedicated to assisting patients and families at Texas Childrenâ€™s Cancer Center through funding for continued research to eliminate childhood cancer and scholarships for college bound pediatric cancer patients and survivors.​*Wash**Fest* is a non-profit event to help raise money and awareness for charity. It is a two-person per team washer tournament, and Texas Music Festival.​ 
_Just a little information about last yearâ€™s event from Snowdrop Foundationâ€™s press releaseâ€¦.._

The *4th Annual WashFest**,* held in East Bernard, TX, raised over *$32,000* for *Snowdrop Foundation, *a non-profit organization dedicated to finding a cure for childhood cancer and to providing scholarships for college-bound pediatric cancer patients and childhood cancer survivors.

WashFest is a Texas music festival, and a 2-person-per-team washer tournament. It was conceived and still hosted by Texas band, *The Washers, *who wanted to give back to the community and make a difference with this unique event.

*Kevin Kline*, The *New 93Q Country Morning* Co-Host and President of *Snowdrop Foundation* explains, â€œThe Washers are definitely the real deal musically evidenced by their album â€œTired Eyesâ€ being named Album of the Year at the *2013 Texas Music Awards*.â€ Kline adds, â€œBut their immense talent is surely surpassed by their generous hearts and humility.â€

A total of 132 teams participated in this yearâ€™s tournament. Doug Macha & Skeeter Wilson won their 3rd title in 4 years.

Over 700 patrons enjoyed Texas music from Kyle Park, The Washers, Two Tons of Steel & Bri Bagwell, Justin van Sant, Kylie Rae Harris, Matt Caldwell and Zane Williams.

*Matt Kopycinski* founding member of The Washers says, â€œWhether you come to participate in the tournament or to hear the bands and dance the night away, WashFest is a great experience. And to partner with Snowdrop Foundation is extra meaningful because we know kids from our hometown who have been touched by childhood cancer.â€


----------



## tricitybound (Oct 30, 2014)

is it three hole washer or single hole?


----------



## fishslayer453 (Jun 9, 2010)

It is a single hole tournament. If you are on facebook, we have a page. Check out the link below. https://www.facebook.com/AnnualWashFest?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Rustled Again (Mar 30, 2005)

wish I cold be there.


----------



## fishslayer453 (Jun 9, 2010)

WashFest is little over a week away. Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

See u there


----------

